# Ground beef.



## Robdjents (Jan 17, 2018)

Ok so all of my trainer friends and people who I've seen have great success say eat the foods you love...well I love tacos and pizza...long story short my main meal that I make the most of is white basmati rice with cilantro with 93/7 ground beef with taco seasoning and black beans .throw in some lettuce here and there. My question is what can I add to make this a more complete meal? I'm seeing gains but bf isn't changing..also eating chicken but I hate chicken. Any thoughts would be great thanks guys!


----------



## Spongy (Jan 17, 2018)

honestly that's a pretty complete meal man.  Maybe add some broccoli or greens


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2018)

A nice cold beer would go nice with that meal


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 17, 2018)

Been eating broccoli later in the day usually post workout..alternate with green beans and asparagus so not to get too burned out ..I'm on week 2 of trt so I'll be seeing those benefits in a couple weeks ..I'm probably just overthinking it really


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yeah man, my meals consist of 6oz meat (either chicken, turkey, lean beef, or fish) and jasmine rice or red potatoes.  Greens in the evening.  

How long have you been eating like this? You wont see much change in bf in two weeks no matter what you eat.  Do you measure your food or just eat it?  Big difference.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 17, 2018)

Fish.............


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2018)

fish/steak/ground turkey... switch it up dude


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2018)

Swap out the meats

Add some acid whether it's a good vinegar you like or some citrus.

Definitely needs herbs. Cilantro is the obvious choice but other things can work like mint. 

You can delete the rice and wrap it or throw over nachos. If your macros allow for both then go for it.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 17, 2018)

Been spot on with weighing food for about 8 weeks. Only been training for 3 years so still definitely figuring my body out ..i have fish and will for sure start eating more of it thanks guys!


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 17, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Swap out the meats
> 
> Add some acid whether it's a good vinegar you like or some citrus.
> 
> ...



Yea definitely nachos or rice never both. Never thought about mint I might try that.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2018)

did somebody say nachos?!?!?!? :32 (19):


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 17, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> did somebody say nachos?!?!?!? :32 (19):



Yea buddy I love them !!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 17, 2018)

I only use ground beef for spaghetti


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 17, 2018)

Ew gross I hate anything corn meal


----------



## snake (Jan 18, 2018)

Noel56 said:


> Fish.............



Do I have to go over this twice in one day?


----------



## stonetag (Jan 18, 2018)

snake said:


> Do I have to go over this twice in one day?



FISH, after beef, it's what's for dinner! <*)))<, <*)))<, <*)))<


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 18, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Swap out the meats



Is every 6 months ok...lmao....


----------



## Jin (Jan 18, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Is every 6 months ok...lmao....



That's not the type of meat he meant, tiger.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 18, 2018)

snake said:


> Do I have to go over this twice in one day?




canned tuna baby :32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> That's not the type of meat he meant, tiger.




lmfao.....that meat I need to eat more than store bought..... twice a day at least:32 (16):


----------



## Jin (Jan 18, 2018)

^^^favorite^^^


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 18, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lmfao.....that meat I need to eat more than store bought..... twice a day at least:32 (16):



We have a winner!


----------



## snake (Jan 18, 2018)

stonetag said:


> FISH, after beef, it's what's for dinner! <*)))<, <*)))<, <*)))<



Okay... the little school of fish was kinda funny.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Is every 6 months ok...lmao....



No if you change up only every 6 months than you are being clingy.


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 18, 2018)

More ground beef. I cook a lot and make a lot of pizzas. You can put anything on them. And the extra cheese doesn't hurt when bulking. Veggies go good too.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 18, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> No if you change up only every 6 months than you are being clingy.



well...you of all people know how clingy I am to specific foods


----------



## automatondan (Jan 19, 2018)

I saw an interesting rhino rant where Stan Efferding was saying to find a few foods (minimal) and eat them every meal. He was saying stick to those few foods you know you can eat over and over because your body will basically get more efficient at digesting those foods because it is "trained to" in a certain sense.... So I say, if you are fine being a creature of habit, why change it up...?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I saw an interesting rhino rant where Stan Efferding was saying to find a few foods (minimal) and eat them every meal. He was saying stick to those few foods you know you can eat over and over because your body will basically get more efficient at digesting those foods because it is "trained to" in a certain sense.... So I say, if you are fine being a creature of habit, why change it up...?



I'm not so sure about what he is saying. And I believe there is a concern about developing a food allergy if you eat the same shit day in day out.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 19, 2018)

I eat the same thing every day for 3 weeks, then switch it up.  It's just easier that way.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 19, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm not so sure about what he is saying. And I believe there is a concern about developing a food allergy if you eat the same shit day in day out.



Ya I definitely think what is in what we are eating or are choosing to make our food of choice would be of genuine concern... Stan has been eating steak and rice with some veggies every meal, every day, for years. Obviously you wouldnt want to do this with heavily processed foods.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 19, 2018)

I will eat the same stuff for months.  Finally get tired of it, something different....for months.  Makes it easier to adjust cals, carbs and fats up and down.  No, I'm not weighing, counting or measuring.


----------



## JaredH (Jan 19, 2018)

Eggs, it's what's for breakfast.... that's all I got...


----------



## Beezy (Mar 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Add some acid whether it's a good vinegar you like or some citrus.



Why acids?

I’m just asking because I steer clear of them or I get canker sores that put me in a bad mood for a week.


----------

